# WHITE POOP????????



## adorableblueeyedblonde (Nov 30, 2001)

Anyone else out there have white poop. I'm C, and I'm having more and more of the white stuff. Is this normal for IBS?????? I'd appreciate someone who knows if this is normal??? My doc says I should have my gallbladder scanned, but I haven't thinking it is just a part of IBS. Please help!!!!Thanks all,Patty


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I had white poop after a barium test. Have you had one recently? Also, a high bilirubin count could cause pale stool. A blood test would reveal your bilirubin count. Stacey


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I've always heard that white or really pale poop is an indicator of a gallbladder problem, so I'm with your doc about that. But Stace is right also. Barium can make it white too. I would definitely have it checked out.


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Patty:If you have not recently (last few days) had a barium enema (lower bowel x-ray) then let your doctor do the testing. As far as I know white "poop" is not a symptom of IBS.


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

I agree with the rest of the posters in letting your doctor run the test.Not enough bile will affect the color of your stool, I believe. As the GB is like the reservoir for bile..........it makes sense to have a testing done. Could also be that not enough bile could be causing you to be more constipated than usual.You are talking about the stool being white, right? Not just white material(mucus) on normal colored stool?


----------



## Perriroja's Mom (Aug 2, 2002)

You know it's funny you should ask....I had white poop this morning. Thought I was going to die. Was sure I had pancreatic cancer or something. Then tonight rememberd that 2 days ago I had an upper GI, that included a barium swallow! Any chance you had that done too. This is all new and scary to me too....take care!


----------



## adorableblueeyedblonde (Nov 30, 2001)

Thanks all for your replies. It's been months since I had that white stuff for the xray. I'm calling my GI doc today. I love the support and kindness this site brings to us all!!!!Sincerely,Patty


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I have been doing a lot of reading about gallbladder disease since I may need to have my out soon and yesterday I remember reading something about a white poop being related to a malfunctioning gallbladder. I will try to find the link and post it for you to read.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm not sure but my guess is that it has been in there a long time and it - petrified. Like dried dog poo on the sidewalk. This happened to me once when I took too many mgs. of Lotronex.


----------

